# Talbot County



## win280

So who all is hunting Talbot this year?


----------



## Hooty Hoot

I'll be in Talbot this year.


----------



## walukabuck

yup


----------



## win280

For those that are around Woodland the Filling Station rest is a good place to eat. I eat there at least once a week.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Back in Delta again off Poplar Trace.


----------



## triple play

I'll be off Pobiddy for year 31 or so.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

We still holding down the south end of Poplar Trace. Going on 21-22 years. Had some timber thinned this year. Changed the look. Was down visiting this past weekend and amazed at how much water is laying pooled up on the ground. Never seen so much water there. Ready to get after it though and get the fall plots in the ground.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

This will be my 23rd season in Talbot in a club. First hunted in talbot at Big Lazer in 1980. 

Triple Play, where do you hunt of Po Biddy? We are off Kurt Williams


----------



## triple play

off george smith road and carl matthews rd.(maybe listed as carl mathis rd.)


----------



## win280

I'm hunting east of woodland off 36.


----------



## brunofishing

Im in Geneva all my life.


----------



## bigbarrow

we are in woodland on 41..


----------



## brunofishing

GaBuckSlammer said:


> We still holding down the south end of Poplar Trace. Going on 21-22 years. Had some timber thinned this year. Changed the look. Was down visiting this past weekend and amazed at how much water is laying pooled up on the ground. Never seen so much water there. Ready to get after it though and get the fall plots in the ground.



We have a bridge over juniper creek washed out. Lots of water.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

West of Woodland off 36. Third year on this prop.


----------



## Crakajak

East of Woodland


----------



## bigbarrow

win280 i tried to PM you but says your box is full send me a PM about the folks you know who lease from plum creek in woodland. Thanks


----------



## Crakajak

bigbarrow said:


> win280 i tried to PM you but says your box is full send me a PM about the folks you know who lease from plum creek in woodland. Thanks



pm sent


----------



## jbatt87t

*Neighbor!!*



GaBuckSlammer said:


> We still holding down the south end of Poplar Trace. Going on 21-22 years. Had some timber thinned this year. Changed the look. Was down visiting this past weekend and amazed at how much water is laying pooled up on the ground. Never seen so much water there. Ready to get after it though and get the fall plots in the ground.



I'm at the south end of Poplar Trace also.  The first house on the left heading north is my family's farm. I'm looking forward to hunting there more this season, I was in Dooly Co. mostly last year.  Going to be making my way over there this week to check on some things and cut a whole bunch o grass.  Maybe I'll see you around this season.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

jbatt87t said:


> I'm at the south end of Poplar Trace also.  The first house on the left heading north is my family's farm. I'm looking forward to hunting there more this season, I was in Dooly Co. mostly last year.  Going to be making my way over there this week to check on some things and cut a whole bunch o grass.  Maybe I'll see you around this season.



Yessir, y'all are right next to us. We've got the yellow pipe gate on the next drive north of ya. Stop in sometime. 

We were down this past weekend pushing and moving brush piles from all the logging decks. Got a good rain shower midday on saturday. Woods are still really moist. Glad to have the rain but need it dry a little so we can get the plots plowed and planted.


----------



## Crakajak

Suppose to be a wet one this weekend.


----------



## ehunt

12th year in Talbot. 6th year in shiloh


----------



## riddler

19yrs....near Geneva....


----------



## bigbarrow

Where is the best place around Woodland or Manchester to buy corn??  Are there any deer processors around Woodland? If so where? Any help is appreciated im new to the area. 
Thanks


----------



## Crakajak

bigbarrow said:


> Where is the best place around Woodland or Manchester to buy corn??  Are there any deer processors around Woodland? If so where? Any help is appreciated im new to the area.
> Thanks



Manchester feed and seed has corn in the bags. Walmart in Thomaston also.
Mid Ga grain above Woodbury has bulk corn.

Johnny chapman in woodland processes deer.
I do my own now, but I used peevys on 85 south of manchester and also Pearsons between greenville and Manchester for many years.
The Filling station in Woodland is also a good place to eat.Riverbend for catfish on 36 at the flint river also.
Ducks Trolley in Manchester,The Deli, Fox pizza are all local owned and good places to eat.


----------



## ehunt

bigbarrow said:


> Where is the best place around Woodland or Manchester to buy corn??  Are there any deer processors around Woodland? If so where? Any help is appreciated im new to the area.
> Thanks



mid ga grain and cedar rock for corn. as for some fried chicken the butcher  block in flash foods parking lot is awesome. some of the best ive eaten.


----------



## Crakajak

ehunt said:


> mid ga grain and cedar rock for corn. as for some fried chicken the butcher  block in flash foods parking lot is awesome. some of the best ive eaten.



I forgot about these 2. They are good too......


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Headed back to the lease this weekend to hopefully get some more work done. Hope its not a mudhole


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Pulled this pic off my camera this past weekend. How old y'all think the buck in first pic is, 4 1/2? Noticed too there are starting to shed their velvet. Pic of the 10 was on the 22nd.


----------



## Crakajak

I would agree probably a 4 1/2.Neat pic of the shed 10.


----------



## jbbmanchester

35th Year on Oak Mountain.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Here we go! 5 days! Who's ready?

Lot's of changes in our neck of the woods. Had lots of thinning and cutting done either on our property or adjacent to us this year. Opened up a lot of area for food plots and new green browse.

Had a few trips down  for workdays over the last month. Muscadine crop seemed pretty small and not sure yet on the acorns.

May be a great year for the plots and feeders.


----------



## Bill23

It would be much appreciated if any of the locals could notify us if any rain falls this week.  We sure need it pretty soon


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Looks like we had .80 inch on Sep 10th, last rainfall we got in the area though.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ga/nwis/uv?site_no=02347500


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Did a lot of looking around this weekend. Never hung a stand. Muscadines seem to be done but found one red oak starting to drop. The deer had found it also. I'll hunt that spot next week if I am down. Anyone found any oaks starting to drop?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*SLippery Hill Buck*

Got 3/4" rain Saturday PM. Here a couple of pics of a pretty nice 10 point.
Score?
Age?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Got 3/4" rain Saturday PM. Here a couple of pics of a pretty nice 10 point.
> Score?
> Age?



Nice buck Mo, maybe 4 yrs. old and 130+?


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Nice buck Mo, maybe 4 yrs. old and 130+?



I would say almost the same 3 1/2 amd 125+.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Got  a pic of this old boy, have pics of him from 2 yrs. ago too, with the same broken down right ear and his right eye is bad too. Must be 5 or 6 yrs old now.
Also came up on this timber rattler.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Thanks for keepin all them rattlers down on yer end of the road!   


I think we may have had a pic of that buck at our place last year or year before as well.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Thanks for keepin all them rattlers down on yer end of the road!
> 
> 
> I think we may have had a pic of that buck at our place last year or year before as well.



The loggers just finished up on our property and said they had killed the most rattle snakes on our property far above any property they had ever been on.
I do recall a pic of this buck being posted on here, think it was last year.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

SouthPaw Draw said:


> The loggers just finished up on our property and said they had killed the most rattle snakes on our property far above any property they had ever been on.
> I do recall a pic of this buck being posted on here, think it was last year.




Yeah they did a lot of thinning on our place this year and even clearcut some sections of properties adjacent to us. Definitely gives it a different look. But I believe its gonna make it better. They opened up a lot for us and our food plot abilities are greater than ever. Not to mention the browse with all the new growth coming in in the take out rows.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

That buck's body does look old. I bet he dies of old age. Should name him "Lucky"


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> That buck's body does look old. I bet he dies of old age. Should name him "Lucky"



Think your right Mo, don,'t have any daytime pics of him, a old fella like him won't be moving much during daylight, except maybe for a few days during the rut.


----------



## jason99ws6

Anybody having any luck lately?  We got to witness an air show while hunting this past weekend.   Planes buzzing the tree tops dropping fertilizer and nitrogen.


----------



## Crakajak

Heres a couple of pics of a buck we have on the property


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Hunted in the hardwoods this past weekend and found a lot of fresh fallen white oak acorns. What were'nt falling on there own, the squirrels were doing their part. Should be getting right real soon. Our food plots all had good growth to be only one to two weeks old. Now to get cooler temps and a little more rain and we should be good.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Got  a pic of this old boy, have pics of him from 2 yrs. ago too, with the same broken down right ear and his right eye is bad too. Must be 5 or 6 yrs old now.
> Also came up on this timber rattler.



Yeah that deer is definitely old, we had pictures of him for the past three years. I saw him twice in the past two years of hunting. Once during archery and he was out of range and once during muzzleloader and I couldnt get him in my sights before he disappeared. He alwasy left during the rut and showed back up after New Years. Thought I finally had him patterned for early season only to have to be transfered to Florida for work. Good luck to you on getting him.


----------



## Edgewater220IS

I'm at Carl Mathis and Hwy 80. 10yrs now. How has your deer activity been this year. Acorns have not been dropping much on their own. Trailcam activity has been slow so far. Went up bow hunting for the second weekend found a lot of fresh sign not much movement. Some yearlings. Going up for muzzleloader opening I hope it picks up. How has your deer movement been?


----------



## Crakajak

Movement has been picking up at dawn and dusk. I always see deer at night. A couple more weeks and you will see a lot more movement during the daylight hours.My white oaks are dropping as well as the red.Not a big crop this year. Must have been to much rain this spring early summer.Muscadines are gone.I think food plots will be utilized a lot this winter.


----------



## Edgewater220IS

Well saw a lot of deer this weekend 4 small bucks six points and under. Also lots of yearling does. But nothing I will shoot.White oaks are still dropping 1 or 2 here and there our trees are loaded in some areas and empty in others Red oaks are dropping strong as well. Most of our deer movement was between 8 and 10 in the morning and between 5 and dark. Persimmon crop was strong too. Muscadines are everywhere. Can't wait for a strong cold front. Suppose to be in the 40 for gun opener But I like the 30's.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Got this one on my camera, looks like he's been fighting already.
Found scrapes already being made too.


----------



## Crakajak

What a great mature deer. To bad he is blind in 1 eye.But I wouldn't let that stop me from giving him a ride in the truck.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Crakajak said:


> What a great mature deer. To bad he is blind in 1 eye.But I wouldn't let that stop me from giving him a ride in the truck.



He's definitely on the list to be taken out. Hope when he comes up to me I'm on his blind side....


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Please send him across the road! I like handicapped deer.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Nice buck!


----------



## Crakajak

Wishing everyone a safe and successful hunt this weekend.


----------



## Edgewater220IS

I won't be there for the opener but can't wait for Halloween weekend that's when the big boy's start movin around.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

How was everyone's weekend? Saturday morning in our area was pretty quiet with maybe 5-6 shots heard. Saturday evening things picked up a lot with shots heard and one of our members killed a big mature nanny doe. Sunday morning shots were ringing everywhere. White oaks have been falling decent for the last 2 weeks but the deer are eating them as quick as they hit the ground.


----------



## awoods

Sunday was more active for us at Slippery Hill as well - especially in the morning. One member saw a spike another saw a doe and I saw 3 does (compared to one deer seen on Saturday). Definitely seeing more sign - scrapes and rubs popping up. Actually, got bucks fighting / sparring on camera two different times. Also, noticing some new bucks showing up on camera, so they must be moving more. It only gets better from here!


----------



## Crakajak

We saw 1 doe/fawn Sat. A.m. Watched a high rack 6 point chase a doe for a while sat P.M..nothing Sunday


----------



## gregj

I saw only  one deer,  a six point.  Other members  
killed  a total of 4 does  this past weekend. No bucks were 
shot .  Started seeing fresh scrapes Sunday morning  where
there were none on Saturday.  Food plots are not being
used as of yet,  still too much  natural  food in the woods.
Maybe once the acorns are used up they will start hitting the food plots.

we hunt off  Anderson farm road.


----------



## brunofishing

Our club has been hot, everybody has been seeing a good amount of activity, The deer have been moving from 10 a.m. till 12 real good and right at dark. we have had pics of deer fighting twice, but no chacing yet, I hope the cold front gets the pre rut going good. Ill be in the stand rest of the week wish me luck.


----------



## Edgewater220IS

One of the guys on my club killed a decent 7 point nothing to brag about. We have been see deer nearly every sit just young ones. Seems like the mature deer are not moving much yet. Hope the colder air gets em in the mood!!


----------



## Crakajak

Hunting should be good for the next few days with the colder night. We need rain.Can someone do a rain dance.My raindancer outfit  is in the cleaners.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Outfit?   You mean we're supposed to wear one of those?


----------



## awoods

Anybody have any luck this weekend? Heard it was kinda slow at our club with the exception of One of our members got a glimpse of a big buck walking through cutover.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Not a lot of shooting this weekend. Majority of our hunters seen deer. Had a mediocre buck slip by me last night at dark. Seen does this morning in the hardwoods eatin white oak acorns as fast as they fell. Scrapes are popping up but no sign of bucks chasing yet based on sightings and trailcams.


----------



## He Who Hunts

I hunted Thursday afternoon through Sunday morning and saw 12 total, including four bucks. One of the bucks was a big-bodied, tall rack but couldn't get a shot because he stayed in the thick stuff. The others were two sixes and a basket 8 that I shot. One of the sixes was pushing four does. I also killed a doe this weekend.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Hunted Sat. and Sun., very slow on our clob. My son did get a 3 1/2 yr. old 130 lb. doe. Bucks not chasing, all the does I saw were without bucks. One member in our club did get a 4 1/2 yr. old 9 pointer last week. We need rain! Our plots are suffering for sure. Didn't here many shots either day either.


----------



## Edgewater220IS

The other member on my club shot 2 does Friday. I have not been up but going up the 31st-5th


----------



## Crakajak

Hunted Sat,Sunday morning.Saw a  total of 8 does, 5 bucks Sat( no legal bucks)
Sunday morning saw 3 bucks and 2 does. Killed one 8 pt.Other member killed a 8 pt on Sat. Saw lots of deer and bucks chasing, just no mature bucks chasing or being seen.The warmer weather slowed the daytime movement a lot.


----------



## triple play

I am heading down later today along with dmc308 for a 9 day hunt. I hope we hit it right. So far we have not seen much daylight buck activity. 1st time I've ever been on such a long hunt.


----------



## Crakajak

triple play said:


> I am heading down later today along with dmc308 for a 9 day hunt. I hope we hit it right. So far we have not seen much daylight buck activity. 1st time I've ever been on such a long hunt.



Next week should be a good week to see some chasing.If the temps stay cooler.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Crakajak said:


> Next week should be a good week to see some chasing.If the temps stay cooler.




Hope so, got the next 10 days to spend


----------



## Crakajak

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Hope so, got the next 10 days to spend



If you get bored you can come over and help me with some firewood cutting........


----------



## MADEINFLA

Going to the club thursday for a week. We haven't seen any real chasing yet. Just young deer getting there feet wet. Has anybody seen good rutting activity


----------



## brunofishing

No real chasing, but we did see a lot of deer behind does just checking them out.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

I took a buck sat. morning. Other than a swollen neck, no evidence of being in rut. Good buck taken by member Sunday morning. Buck was hot on a doe that came through 10 minutes before. Hocks black and stinking. Looked to be in heavy rut.


----------



## MADEINFLA

Thanks bruno and hoot.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Just got back yesterday from weekend hunting, real slow not seeing mature bucks chasing, one member did shoot a nice 125" 8 pointer. I guess its still early for the main chasing phase? Did hear more shooting yesterday morning in our area than the day before.


----------



## Edgewater220IS

The caretaker on our property works at Chapman's part time during hunting season and said someone brought in a buck that weighed 260lbs. One of the other members is up there and going go take a look. That's a monster anyone heard of this buck yet?


----------



## Crakajak

Edgewater220IS said:


> The caretaker on our property works at Chapman's part time during hunting season and said someone brought in a buck that weighed 260lbs. One of the other members is up there and going go take a look. That's a monster anyone heard of this buck yet?


I heard about it. Supposed to have been killed in Meriwether Co.


----------



## Edgewater220IS

The processor recorded it as Talbot County just wondering if anyone knows where?


----------



## gregj

*Talbot  county breakin*

Just got word that our camp  off anderson road was broken  into.  The  Harris cty  Sheriff  arrested the guy on  an unreleated house burglry and found a bucnh of camping and hunting releated things in his truck,  among them a 
trail cam with pictures of some of our members cars and trucks tag numbers displayed.  This camera was at our gate
and the guy took it.  When the Sheriff got it they were 
able to indentify the owners of the truck and called them 
to let them know of the break in.  Now we have to go down to the Harris cty sheriff and identify and recover what we had stolen.  If any other clubs  have had a breakin  recently
you may want to  check into it with the sheriff.


----------



## tcoker

From 11/3/13. 10 with a kicker. Hocks weren't black but dripping and STANK!


----------



## awoods

tcoker - That's a nice looking deer!

How did everybody else do this weekend? 

It was fairly slow at our club the past few days. I've seen reports from other parts of the county that the rut is on. We are just not seeing it on our land (we have property of Kurt Williams, James Posey and Popular Trace). Must be close / any day now, just started getting more day pics of bigger bucks and some new ones have showed up this week. Also, seeing an increase in rubs and scrapes. I read that Georgia should see a later rut but more defined - seems like last year the best weekends for our club were the two weekends before thanksgiving. Anyways, expecting for things to heat up this week.


----------



## triple play

Slow for us. Just noticed chasing Fri. and Sat. Dmc shot an 8 pt.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Report from our club is the mature bucks are also starting to chase. Should be peaking this week especially with the colder temps moving in. Time to be in the woods.


----------



## tcoker

Just recieved reports. We have several guys down this week. Might have timed it right. Different hunters seeing mulitple bucks chasing single does. I love when it gets this way. One guy saw 5 bucks chasing one doe. Another guy has seen 5 bucks chasing 2 different does. If you hunt Talbot, you need to be in the woods.


----------



## riddler

We saw some bucks cruising this past weekend but no chasing.  Leaving on Thursday this week.  With the cold weather, it should be a good weekend.  We also saw some fresh scrape sign on our area as well.  We are close to Geneva.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

riddler said:


> We saw some bucks cruising this past weekend but no chasing.  Leaving on Thursday this week.  With the cold weather, it should be a good weekend.  We also saw some fresh scrape sign on our area as well.  We are close to Geneva.



Good luck Riddler, I am heading down tomorrow too, should be good for the next few days for sure. Good luck to everyone hunting. Be safe.


----------



## riddler

Hunted today and it was slow overall.. hopefully warm weather will not hurt everyone this weekend.  Had lots of daytime lics on trail cam Tuesday and Wed ot this week.  Good luck to all....


----------



## Backstrappin

1 big 8 and 2 decent 8's killed 11/15. The rut is definitely on. Good luck to all. Pobiddy Rd and 80 area.


----------



## Edgewater220IS

Backstrappin said:


> 1 big 8 and 2 decent 8's killed 11/15. The rut is definitely on. Good luck to all. Pobiddy Rd and 80 area.



We are at 80 and carl mathis I am going next weekend Got some pics?


----------



## jeffdavis20

Had this bruiser taken off our lease on Dennis Creek Road Friday.  One of the better ones off our lease for sure!  Had another descent 8 taken too.


----------



## Backstrappin

Trying to get the pictures to upload.


----------



## Backstrappin




----------



## Backstrappin

The first one killed at 7:30 am by one member this at 11:30 by another member and the second picture I killed at about 6 pm.


----------



## Edgewater220IS

Congrats!!


----------



## riddler

I know everyone has been reporting of good chasing but our club has really slow this past weekend.  O know the weather did not help but I wanted to know if other places were turning it on.  Had some really good trail cam pics from Mon-Wed....then like a switch, traffic has gone way down.  I hope we have at least 1 more good weekend before it is over.


----------



## awoods

Our club is having a similar year. Been slow all year...just not seeing many deer. We average 5-8 hunters per weekend on 620 acres (so the pressure is low). Hearing same story after every hunt - saw 0 deer, doe or two, a small buck here and there. Not sure what the deal is...maybe moving at night. As far as buck harvest, usually average 6 and kill about 8-12 does. This year we've killed one buck - a nine pointer. And only two other shooter bucks have been seen.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Same story on our club, not many of the bigger mature bucks that we got on cameras earlier in season are showing up now. Just got back from 4 days of hunting and saw very little in the way of bucks. I think we have taken 5 bucks so far with biggest scoring 128". Definitely been a off year for our club too.


----------



## tcoker

Yeah we had about 8-10 people down all week. We have 28 full members and 2 half members (children under 14 - 18)The first part of the week was pretty good as far as rut activity goes. Then it just dried up more or less. There was reports of a little chasing and grunting back half of the week but it sure wasn't what it started out being. Friday morning we had a big 8 killed, it had some trash at the base to make it like an 11 pointer but it was a main frame 8 that went in the mid 120's which is a good 8. Really good mass. So far on our 1900 acres we are at 24 deer total. 10 bucks and 14 does. 2 -10, 2 - 9, 5 - 8 and 1 - 4.5 yr old 185lb cull buck that may or may not have the appropriate number of 1" tines, (all are main frame racks above not counting kickers). I personally saw deer every day this past week but only saw one doe. I think the ladies might be holed up in the thickets or something because I went from seeing several does to 1 doe in 5 days.


----------



## Edgewater220IS

riddler said:


> I know everyone has been reporting of good chasing but our club has really slow this past weekend.  O know the weather did not help but I wanted to know if other places were turning it on.  Had some really good trail cam pics from Mon-Wed....then like a switch, traffic has gone way down.  I hope we have at least 1 more good weekend before it is over.



Where is your club? Were Carl Mathis and 80
We have seen a lot of small bucks and yearling does 
seems like the mature deer just are not moving.


----------



## ehunt

Shiloh area has dried up for us also


----------



## Huntfish53

Any updates?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Killed this nice 3 1/2 - 4 1/2 yr old that was cruising Saturday morning, 11/23, off of Poplar Trace Rd. He was all swole up and stained. His neck had all kinds of fresh nicks and cuts from recent fighting. He had a 17 3/4" inside spread and his G3 on his left beam was broken.


----------



## Bill23

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Killed this nice 3 1/2 - 4 1/2 yr old that was cruising Saturday morning, 11/23, off of Poplar Trace Rd. He was all swole up and stained. His neck had all kinds of fresh nicks and cuts from recent fighting. He had a 17 3/4" inside spread and his G3 on his left beam was broken.



Yeah, this deer is a Talbot trophy no matter what it scored
. It is a perfect example as to why a number can't be put on a deer.  For real. Beautiful Spread on this deer


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Killed this nice 3 1/2 - 4 1/2 yr old that was cruising Saturday morning, 11/23, off of Poplar Trace Rd. He was all swole up and stained. His neck had all kinds of fresh nicks and cuts from recent fighting. He had a 17 3/4" inside spread and his G3 on his left beam was broken.



Nice buck, congrats. How old to you think he is? I think I have a pic of him on one of my cameras.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

We have taken 8 doe and 2 really nice 8 points-finding them in areas not hunted much before...suggest that if not seeing deer in an area move to another spot.  Actually the hunting is better this year than the previous 3 !!  Seeing a lot of deer each time out.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Nice buck, congrats. How old to you think he is? I think I have a pic of him on one of my cameras.



His teeth are worn pretty bad from what I can see. Taxidermist is gonna pull the jawbone so I can check better. But I believe he's no less than 3 1/2 yrs. 

I wasn't sure if I had any pics of him or not so I went back through all my pics from this season and I found 2 pics of him from about 3 weeks ago. 

I wonder if anyone in the area has seen or killed either of these bucks we have had pics of? Both are nice, but can't wait to see what they will turn into with another year on them with supplemental feeding.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Atlanta Dawg said:


> We have taken 8 doe and 2 really nice 8 points-finding them in areas not hunted much before...suggest that if not seeing deer in an area move to another spot.  Actually the hunting is better this year than the previous 3 !!  Seeing a lot of deer each time out.





So far this year, our club has killed 5 doe and 4 bucks - two 8 points , a 9 point, and a 4.5 yr old 7 point cull buck. With the timber thinning that was performed on our property this year, it has helped with access to new areas and deer sightings and will serve to provide them with new growth browse and more bedding cover in the coming years. Also, the adjacent properties that were clear cut I believe are helping us as well.

I agree, the last 2-3 years had been kinda slim as far as deer sightings and harvest would go. We would get trail cam photos here and there. But this year, many of us have seen more bucks than does from the stands so far this season.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

GaBuckSlammer said:


> His teeth are worn pretty bad from what I can see. Taxidermist is gonna pull the jawbone so I can check better. But I believe he's no less than 3 1/2 yrs.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I had any pics of him or not so I went back through all my pics from this season and I found 2 pics of him from about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I wonder if anyone in the area has seen or killed either of these bucks we have had pics of? Both are nice, but can't wait to see what they will turn into with another year on them with supplemental feeding.



I don't think anybody on our property has pics or have seen either one of these you have on camera. Nobody has shot either of these on our lease either.
Your right the one with the split brows will be a stud next year if he makes it, looks to be a 3 yr. old to me. The 8 pointer with him looks to be 4+. I would shoot him now.
We have taken 11 does and 5 bucks so far. Going down Friday for the weekend hopefully the 2nd rut is back in.
How far down Poplar Trace are you?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

SouthPaw Draw said:


> I don't think anybody on our property has pics or have seen either one of these you have on camera. Nobody has shot either of these on our lease either.
> Your right the one with the split brows will be a stud next year if he makes it, looks to be a 3 yr. old to me. The 8 pointer with him looks to be 4+. I would shoot him now.
> We have taken 11 does and 5 bucks so far. Going down Friday for the weekend hopefully the 2nd rut is back in.
> How far down Poplar Trace are you?



I agree the 8 point looks a year older

We're approx 1/2 mile from 208


----------



## tcoker

Well we had a glimmer of the rut, that dissipated as fast as it opened up. It seems to vary from year to year but there is usually a few days in Nov. that we as a club experience a lot of chasing, just didn't happen. Much more drawn out this year it seems. My question for ya'll though, based off a conversation we had this weekend at camp, did ya'll see as much buck sign as you have in years past (specifically rubs and scrapes)?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

I would say we saw same amount of rubs and scrapes. Based off our cameras I'd say the 4th thru the 13th was best for our place. I went this past weekend and found lots of new rubs on our land as well as got a few pics of new bucks havent seen earlier.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Got these pics off my camera this past weekend, I have pics of this buck for 3 yrs. now, blind in one eye, broken ear and now he looks to have a wound on his shoulder?
He is and old fighter for sure, would like to see what he's going up against.....
Saw 2 bucks cruising this weekend too, seems like they are still in the mood for some company.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Here is another one, first got pics of him back when he was in velvet. He disappeared until now, thoughts on his age? 8 pointer with a kicker, he's on the hit list.


----------



## tcoker

Good looking deer. I like the characterI don't normally get into the age/score on trail camera pics but I'd say 2.5 maybe 3.5. Straight back, only slight sag to stomach and clear transition from neck to brisket. The thing that stood out to me was that his neck isn't swollen at all. This pic looks like it could have been from 2 months ago. Kinda weird. Like the kicker, they're always cool.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

tcoker said:


> Good looking deer. I like the characterI don't normally get into the age/score on trail camera pics but I'd say 2.5 maybe 3.5. Straight back, only slight sag to stomach and clear transition from neck to brisket. The thing that stood out to me was that his neck isn't swollen at all. This pic looks like it could have been from 2 months ago. Kinda weird. Like the kicker, they're always cool.


That's what I don't understand looks like he skipped the rut, I think he's 3 1/2 yr.


----------



## AbnormalEKG

Im down at Big Lazer Creek WMA now. Looks like maybe the rut is over with here, and there aint much moving. Was seeing all kinds of deer on the last hunt, but this time around, the woods are a little too quiet.....yotes aint even howling at night.


----------



## Crakajak

Went hunting Sat p.m. Saw 3 bucks walk out together into a food plot,4 pt, 6pt, and 8 pt, another 8 pt came out limping due to some type of injury


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

I think the 2nd rut has come and gone, couple members were down hunting over the weekend, saw does without any bucks and saw small 1 1/2 and 2 yr. old bucks together too. No evidence of the rut going on anymore.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Thinkin about heading down this weekend to do a little inventory and camera surveying. Hope to find they all still hanging out where I left them.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Thinkin about heading down this weekend to do a little inventory and camera surveying. Hope to find they all still hanging out where I left them.



Hope they are still there, I had 2 grow legs and walk off......
Going down Thursday for an all day hunt to hopefully finish filling the freezer.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody been in the woods lately?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Anybody been in the woods lately?



Went this weekend and braved the rains. Saturday am i sat watchin a food plot and a feeder and saw 5 deer total. I had no intentions of killing any more this year and didn't have a weapon with me. The best part was that I finally laid eyes on a nice 4 1/2 yr old buck we had only gotten pics of. He was trailing a doe and walked within 30 yds of me. Shame I was tagged out on bucks already. 

Saw 4 yesterday morning as well in another area. 

Checked trail cams to start doing inventory of survivors. Looks good so far. Does are herded up and bucks have grouped back up as well.


----------



## ehunt

We'll I'll probably get grilled for this but last evening in Shiloh had a crippled 3pt come in I heard him coming along way off. Front driver side leg was bad hurt every time he " hobbled" along his tail would flicker wildly! I took it as he was in bad pain.  Guys this deer would've Been eatin alive by yotes and died a slow painfull death so I shot him.took him to the cooler and we looked over the deer and decided that deer also had spine damage and infection so I didn't process deer. So I took deer back to land and put a trail cam over him till next week. I broke the the law but made the right decision in my opinion. I also tagged the deer to try to make it as right as possible. Please tell me what you would've done.


----------



## gregj

I wouldn't have said a darn thing.  But,  i would have done the came thing


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

gregj said:


> I wouldn't have said a darn thing.  But,  i would have done the came thing



Same here, you made the right decision. Wouldn't have been long for the yotes got him.


----------



## Crakajak

Saw a total of 20 deer this weekend. None during daylight and  2 bunches of does(14 total) and 2 bunches of bucks(6 total).They are night owls right now.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Pulled all my cameras this past weekend and 90 % of my pics or night time also, did see 2 spikes Sat. evening and ran off 3 deer from my feeder going in after daylight Sat. morning.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Giving it one more try, in the stand now. Staying for the weekend hopefully the forecast for rain will be light, but am going to give it a try, lookin for a couple more does to put in the freezer. Good luck to those who go.


----------



## fish hawk

ehunt said:


> We'll I'll probably get grilled for this but last evening in Shiloh had a crippled 3pt come in I heard him coming along way off. Front driver side leg was bad hurt every time he " hobbled" along his tail would flicker wildly! I took it as he was in bad pain.  Guys this deer would've Been eatin alive by yotes and died a slow painfull death so I shot him.took him to the cooler and we looked over the deer and decided that deer also had spine damage and infection so I didn't process deer. So I took deer back to land and put a trail cam over him till next week. I broke the the law but made the right decision in my opinion. I also tagged the deer to try to make it as right as possible. Please tell me what you would've done.


Cant say what I would have done or if you done the right thing or what part of Shiloh you hunt  but I do know the man with the green truck lives right down the road from Shiloh and I cant say for sure what he would have done but it probably wouldn't have involved a warning.


----------



## BIGABOW

Just enjoyed this thread fellas. I miss Talbot, Heck I miss Huntin' period. 
I am at a crossroads and cant decide wether to call it good come Sept or hang in here till the end. I've been seein' the world 3 weeks at a time every 3 months or so but I sure miss the Ga woods.


----------



## TheBuckSlayer87

win280 said:


> So who all is hunting Talbot this year?


 Just picked up a 233 acre lease in Talbot County, off of carl jones rd.


----------



## brunofishing

Ill be out there this weekend cutting grass and swimming in juniper creek, BOY do we have some WMA land around us now!! Some of that WMA borders our land, does it boarder any of Y'all??


----------



## TheBuckSlayer87

brunofishing said:


> Ill be out there this weekend cutting grass and swimming in juniper creek, BOY do we have some WMA land around us now!! Some of that WMA borders our land, does it boarder any of Y'all??


I don't believe so. Is Big Lazer bordering your Hunting Club? Big Lazer is a little ways from us I believe. We are about 15 mins from the square in Talbotton.


----------



## Crakajak

BIGABOW said:


> Just enjoyed this thread fellas. I miss Talbot, Heck I miss Huntin' period.
> I am at a crossroads and cant decide wether to call it good come Sept or hang in here till the end. I've been seein' the world 3 weeks at a time every 3 months or so but I sure miss the Ga woods.


Hang in there BIG. You will make the right decision. Money is a great motivator, but dead can't spend it. Take care and thanks for what you do.


----------



## Crakajak

brunofishing said:


> Ill be out there this weekend cutting grass and swimming in juniper creek, BOY do we have some WMA land around us now!! Some of that WMA borders our land, does it boarder any of Y'all??



I'm east of Woodland on 36.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

How about a little Talbot talk. Sure has been quiet around here. Here are a couple of pics


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Very nice. 

It's getting close.


----------



## Crakajak

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> How about a little Talbot talk. Sure has been quite around here. Here are a couple of pics


Hopefully someone will see him during shooting hours. Good luck.
Maybe we should see about a gathering some time in Sept. I'm open. We can use my place. Nothing fancy but easy to get to.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Went down this past weekend to our club on Poplar Trace. Sprayed plots to get ready for plowing. Looks like we have gotten alot of rain in the last couple weeks.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Win280

Lets schedule a Talbot get together at your place. When? Anybody interested please respond.


----------



## Crakajak

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Win280
> 
> Lets schedule a Talbot get together at your place. When? Anybody interested please respond.



Weekend of Sept 20 and 27th is out for me. I have some things scheduled .
I can do Aug 30th,Sept 6 or 13
Do we want to do a lunch gathering or dinner?
I am open for either.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

It's getting closer by the minute. We've got a big work weekend planned this weekend. Had the forestry commission come in last week and push clear some lanes for us as well as harrow up and make a lot of our plots bigger. Gotta get those plots worked and start getting them ready to have planted by early to mid September.

looking forward to a great season


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Anyone have an update on the Acorn Crop near Old Wire Road and Poplar Trace ???


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Will this weekend. hope its good. We've had a couple of mediocre years the last two


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Last year was very disappointing-the year before was excellent ! Hopefully this will be another good year !!!


----------



## Crakajak

We are seeing a good amount of red,white acorns developing around the property.Musadines are starting to ripen,I will try to check the persimmon seeds an a few weeks to see what they say about the winter.


----------



## blood on the ground

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Last year was very disappointing-the year before was excellent ! Hopefully this will be another good year !!!



Are you saying you like the bumper crop years for the acorns? I hate that! Deer don't seem to have to move as much to feed. Either way it's nice to be in the woods again after a long hot summer!


----------



## Crakajak

Hey blood, Welcome back to Talbot. What part you hunting in?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody got any pics of the bucks shedding yet?


----------



## brunofishing

TheBuckSlayer87 said:


> I don't believe so. Is Big Lazer bordering your Hunting Club? Big Lazer is a little ways from us I believe. We are about 15 mins from the square in Talbotton.



Im on 41 in Geneva and the new wma go's all the way to brown sand co. in Junction city, Its huge.


----------



## awoods

*Trail Cam Pics*

Just wanted to share a few from Slippery Hill Hunting Club. (Date / Time wrong on first pic). Seems to be plenty of "targets" this year. Ready for another good season!


----------



## Crakajak

Looks like ya'll might have a good year awoods


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Anybody got any pics of the bucks shedding yet?



Had a 10 point shed out out slick n clean between midday on the 19th and the evening of the 20th. Had pics of a big 6 that was half shed out as well on the 21st. but still showed plenty of others in velvet.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

All of our buck pics still have them in velvet, haven't checked my cameras though in 2 weeks.


----------



## riddler

Headed down this weekend to do some bush hogging and get ours ready to Plant.  Hope the rain stays away while I get me some tractor time!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

riddler said:


> Headed down this weekend to do some bush hogging and get ours ready to Plant.  Hope the rain stays away while I get me some tractor time!



40 % chance of rain tomorrow, should be OK for you guys to work on plots. Going to be hot though, we were down a couple weekends ago and the heat index was 106, blistering HOT! Think we're going to wait a couple more weeks to put our plots in.


----------



## riddler

Good productive weekend of bush hogging.  be back when it cools off a little to put the seed on the ground.....Did find 1 tree stand missing.  Gotta love a thief!!!!!!  Not only were they trespassing but then to steal ad well.


----------



## Kendallbearden

when is the rut in talbot?


----------



## triple play

We got our food plots in on Fri. (9-12) morning just in time for Saturdays rain. They got a good soaking as the ground already had plenty of moisture. We live too far away to time planting just before a good rain but got lucky this time. Usually the seeds stay in the ground for weeks before a good rain. Hopefully we will get a few regular showers to help them along.


----------



## awoods

Second week in nov - give or take a few days. Great action first three weeks usually.


----------



## Crakajak

triple play said:


> We got our food plots in on Fri. (9-12) morning just in time for Saturdays rain. They got a good soaking as the ground already had plenty of moisture. We live too far away to time planting just before a good rain but got lucky this time. Usually the seeds stay in the ground for weeks before a good rain. Hopefully we will get a few regular showers to help them along.



The weather seems to be a few weeks ahead of normal this year.
I cut some persimmon seeds and found spoons in both of them. Should be a wet winter


----------

